# Leds domesticos



## olo (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto y no tengo mucha practica con los foros. Tengo un problema
con unas lamparas mr 16 de 9w que compre a china, son de leds y son para cambiar por unas dicroicas de 50w. El transformador que tengo para esta instalación es un Layrton tri-50c-pct,
la salida da 11,5v y todo funcionaba de maravilla hasta que a los 10 días empezó la discoteca,
quiero decir a parpadear. Buscando información en la web encontré a uno que dijo lo de utilizar un transformador en paralelo para 5 lamparas de 9w y lo probé pero no. Me gustaría mandaros fotos de las tripas de las lamparas para saber si cambiando alguna resistencia o lo que sea podría salvar las lamparas porque compre 5 y 3 ya parpadean.un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2013)

Los voltios me traen sin cuidado. Los  leds se controlan por corriente, básicamente porque por tensión es imposible hacerlo.
Si las lámparas llevan circuitería interna que rectifique, filtre y controle la corriente, pues bien, igual va con un transformador, si no lo llevan pues no irá.
Puede que sea el transformador o que la lámpara es un churro, a saber.

Comprueba las especificaciones de la lámpara, si lleva un controlador interno o solo es unos cuantos leds sin mas. En el primer caso igual va, en el segundo no irá.
Luego comprueba el tipo de "transformador" que estás usando, si es un transformador, una fuente de alimentación, uno de dicroica o que es exáctamente.


----------



## Ivan747 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yo hace como un año instalé dos marcas de lámparas LED MR16 en dos ascensores (elevadores). La marca más barata ya tiene un bombillo parpadeando de los 6 que puse. Para mí que tu lámpara falló por un defecto de fábrica. Yo la devolvería. Realmente quería unas Philips pero son demasiado caras para el presupuesto (como US$40!).


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 31, 2013)

No se si podrás destripar ese artilugio pero sería interesante saber que tiene adentro. Hay muchas configuraciones y así sin verlas es casi imposible contestarte. ¿Los leds están en serie o paralelo ?
Si están en paralelo y parpadean es porque son malos y los mejores aguantaron pero los peores fueron fallando. Le pasa eso a las linternas chinas de varios leds. Incluso yo he armado con leds que creí eran buenos, unas linternas a leds y ya tienen un par de leds parpadeando. Eso que les puse resistencias a cada uno. Ve la forma de cambiar los leds malos.


----------



## jjam02 (Abr 3, 2013)

amigo lo mas conveniente es calcular la  resistencia para delimitar el paso de la corriente y proteger tus lamparas utiliza la ley de ohm para realizarlo


----------

